

Why Capitalism Has an Image Problem - genepope
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443931404577549223178294822.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
raintrees
I believe a major point that is missed by the author is that unfettered
capitalism, especially national or multi-national, is based on the assumption
that there are limitless resources.

Until there are appropriate costs associated with ocean dumping, air
pollution, etc. there is no incentive to be concerned with the environmental
costs. Here in the US, our EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) seems to be a
toothless sideshow, rather than an effective agency.

------
toddh
What did Romney make that improved the material lives of the human race?
Capitalism had the slam dunk existence proof over medieval and socialist forms
of organization because people's lives had actually improved. If you could
make that argument then Romney wouldn't have an "image" problem.

